# To the roof of Africa for diabetes



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

Do you live with type 1 diabetes and push yourself physically to the edge with sport and exercise? If not, are you after new challenges? If the answer to any of these questions is yes, you may want to consider joining Chris Southwell?s fourth 7C7A Challenge ? climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro ? all for diabetes research and awareness and scheduled for June 2014.

People living with type 1 diabetes like Chris Southwell amaze and inspire me. Rushed to hospital at age 22 with a blood sugar of 43 mmol (774 mg/dl) and a diagnosis of type 1 diabetes eight years ago, Chris was then (and still is today) one of the world?s leading snowboarders. Instead of giving up on the daunting task of managing type 1 as an extreme athlete, he continued his mission to physically and mentally challenge himself. Now Chris has something else up his snowboard sleeve that defies agility and endurance. He is pressing ahead to accomplish 7 of the most demanding adventures on 7 continents (7C7A) to prove that living with diabetes shouldn?t hold anyone back from realising any achievement or dream. The 7C7A Challenge will raise funds for the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF), the world?s leading funding source for type 1 diabetes scientific and medical research.

http://www.diabetes24-7.com/?p=1721


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris is one of the best !  Have a look on web about his 7 continents challenge.       Propper WILD child


----------

